# +++ Türchen 13 +++



## taurus_ (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler und Gufi


----------



## Jurben (13. Dezember 2022)

Ganz normaler Spinner. Die sind sehr gut.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (13. Dezember 2022)

Blinker,Spinner und Gufis


----------



## Kiri86 (13. Dezember 2022)

Hart Manolo, diesen Würde ich mal gerne fischen.  Erste Wahl


----------



## el.Lucio (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Spinner und wobbler.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fange am besten mit Wobblerm.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Spinner und Twister im Kombi.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt an erster Stelle Gummifisch und an zweiter Stelle der gute flachlaufende Wobbler.


----------



## STRULIK (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Wobblern und Gummifischen.


----------



## Made90 (13. Dezember 2022)

Jigspinner


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Dezember 2022)

Mepps Giant Killer Silber, Profiblinker No. 6 Spinner und Savage Gear Roach 200 gr.


----------



## MichaG (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, Gufi, Spinner- und Chatterbait


----------



## Skott (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Spinnern und selbst gebundenen Streamern auf Tube...


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2022)

Zander -> Gummifisch
Barsch -> Twitchbait
Rapfen -> Topwater
Hecht -> gar nicht


----------



## BastE (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische und viel mit Blech( Spinner, Blinker, Jigspinner usw.)


----------



## Seele (13. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ists ganz klar der Forellenzopf aber wenn ich auf Hecht fische fisch ich gerne Wobbler, da sie an den jeweiligen Stellen meist gut zu präsentieren sind.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Dezember 2022)

Pin- und V Tail Köder am DS-System!


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Dezember 2022)

FZ Blinker auf Hecht, große Spinner auf Lachse


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch und Blinker


----------



## honig-im-kopf (13. Dezember 2022)

spoon & gummi


----------



## Bene MK1 (13. Dezember 2022)

Zurzeit läuft am besten ein jig Spinner


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2022)

Kommt auf den Zielfisch an. 

Barsch- Spinner oder Jigspinner
Hecht - Gummifisch oder Swimbait
Rapfen- Wobbler oder Jigspinner
Bachforelle - Spinner oder Wobbler
Döbel - Spinner
Zander - Gummifisch
...


----------



## Tenchion (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner geht immer


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Dezember 2022)

Brot


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Dezember 2022)

An erster Stelle Wobbler. An 2. Spinner und Jig-Spinner, 3. Gufis.


----------



## masu1963 (13. Dezember 2022)

Bisher überwiegend mit Spinnern - habe aber auch hauptsächliche diese benutzt


----------



## BobBuilder (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinnerbait in Firetiger liefert „fast“ immer!


----------



## compresiceps (13. Dezember 2022)

Am besten ist bei mir der Jigspinner.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2022)

Die größten Erfolge bringt mir ein großer langsam sinkender Wobbler


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner und Gummifisch


----------



## FischerKing (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner, Spoon und Gummi. Kommt immer auf den Zielfisch und die Jahreszeit an


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2022)

Weichwobbler am Twisterkopf und Twister. 

R. S.


----------



## aristagon (13. Dezember 2022)

Std. Spinner von dam geht hier super für barsche


----------



## Kanal-Angler (13. Dezember 2022)

Es kommt immer drauf an auf welche Fischart ich angel, gehe ich auf Hecht dann fange ich die meisten mit einem Chatterbait auf Zander eher mit Gummifisch und auf Barsche mit einem Spinner.


----------



## rob (13. Dezember 2022)

gufis und wobbler! lg rob


----------



## Timbo78 (13. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns sind viele Barsche, da bin ich mit Gummiköder oder Made am Seitenarm recht erfolgreich. 
Aber Wobbler nutz ich auch gerne


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ammeisten gefangen habe ich bisher auf Blinker. 
Das Köderset sieht spannend aus.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, Jerks und Zikadas und natürlich Jigspinner.


----------



## davidhecht (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## Rheinangler (13. Dezember 2022)

Am besten mit Jig am 10gr. Kopf


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2022)

Für mich ist der Spinner der absolute Allrounder in unseren Gräben.


----------



## lolfisch (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch definitiv am erfolgreichsten.
Ob am Jig, offset oder wie auch immer....


----------



## jupp4711 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische und jig spinner!!


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler, gefolgt von Spinnern.


----------



## magut (13. Dezember 2022)

Am besten mit Gummi


----------



## orca82 (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner


----------



## Luis2811 (13. Dezember 2022)

Hecht mit grooooßen Gummifischen
Bachforelle mit Wobblern


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler und Gummifisch, der im Kalenderfenster hat sogar beide von meinen Lieblingsfarben im Dekor …


----------



## Tloewen1990 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch und Blinker


----------



## Double2004 (13. Dezember 2022)

Tolle Köder!

Definitiv mit Wobblern.


----------



## KadeTTHH (13. Dezember 2022)

Also am besten fange ich mit Wattwurm, danach gleich der Tauwurm und dann kommt Teigköder.
Bei Kunstködern fange ich am besten mit dem Heringspaternoster und auch mit dem "Möhrchen".
Alle anderen Köder brachten mir bisher wenig bis gar kein Erfolg.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch und Spinner.


----------



## bic zip (13. Dezember 2022)

Chatter/Spinnerbait


----------



## Sepp Meier (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch, da meistens auf Zander unterwegs


----------



## Kay1 (13. Dezember 2022)

Am besten mit einem Wackler


----------



## RiccoHD (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch am Dropshot


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2022)

crankbait


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifische, da kostengünstig werden die auch an hindernisreichen Stellen im Gewässer eingesetzt. Das führt dann auch zu besseren Ergebnisse und höhere Fangerfolge.


----------



## alter Neusser (13. Dezember 2022)

Mach ich nur auf Barsch und Zander.
Barsch alter Holzwobbler von DAM und Mepps bronze .
Zander Gummifisch


----------



## plinse (13. Dezember 2022)

Hardbaits und Spinner funktionieren super für mich, die hier gezeigten GuFi-Derivate würde ich aber sicher gerne mal versuchen.


----------



## Waidbruder (13. Dezember 2022)

Chatterbaits waren diesen Sommer super, aber als der Herbst kam ging damit garnix mehr.


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Dezember 2022)

Wenn nichts mehr geht,Gummifisch fängt!


----------



## Carpe_Diem (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner und Wobbler


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Dezember 2022)

Zur zeit am liebsten mit Wobbler... wenn dann nix geht kommt nen Spinner dran


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fange am besten mit Wobblern


----------



## Lichty (13. Dezember 2022)

Hi definitiv ist bei mir ein Gummifisch der Favorit!!!!


----------



## Mikesch (13. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler im Vereinsgewässer, am See auf Barsch Gummigetier jeglicher Art.


----------



## Radger89 (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit Gummifischen


----------



## ulist (13. Dezember 2022)

7er Mepps


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch für Hecht, Spinner und kleinere Wobbler für Forelle.


----------



## laraque (13. Dezember 2022)

Bin immer mit Gummifisch unterwegs. Fängt sehr regelmäßig bei meinem Gewässer.


----------



## wolverine 7878 (13. Dezember 2022)

Chatterbait und Wobbler in verschiedenen Größen und Tauchtiefen. tight lines


----------



## BaFO (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fang nie was, deswegen brauch ich ja die HART-Köder!
Nein Spaß….in letzter Zeit liefen Twitchbaits sehr gut. 
LG Max


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Dezember 2022)

Hecht - große Gummifische oder Hybridbaits
Zander - tieflaufende Crankbaits
Barsch - alles mögliche, ist Gewässerabhängig


----------



## Phoenix84 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch und Wobbler


----------



## Localhorst (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## Taurinus (13. Dezember 2022)

Sei kein Dummi , machs mit Gummi!


----------



## blumax (13. Dezember 2022)

ich fange meist mit wobbler und spinner


----------



## Oanga83 (13. Dezember 2022)

Gelber Mepps 5 aber nur wenn auf Gummi nichts geht


----------



## lukaschek1 (13. Dezember 2022)

mit MEPPS 4 in Kupfer und natürlich die Gummis von Lieblingsköder aus Barsche!


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Dezember 2022)

In letzter Zeit haben bei mir Gummis die Nase vorn.


----------



## Odolvinga (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fische am Liebsten mit Spinnern und GuFi auf Raubfische.


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (13. Dezember 2022)

Strike pro Buster Swim und Guppie


----------



## Wurmbaader (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner [Mepps] und Chatterbait


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (13. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Gummifisch.


----------



## Dominik79 (13. Dezember 2022)

bisher am besten mit Wobblern.


----------



## deleo (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummi geht immer.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Dezember 2022)

GUFI


----------



## chum (13. Dezember 2022)

Jerks auf Hecht, Topwater auf Rapfen


----------



## Slappy (13. Dezember 2022)

Barsch ist Zikade mein Favorit. 
Jigspinner und Gufi auf Platz zwei. Fangen tu ich aber nicht so viel das ich da wirklich unterscheiden muss


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2022)

für jan sie gerne haben
nobbi


----------



## Ron73 (13. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gummifisch


Ja dann komm mal mit deinen Gummifischen nach Hamburg


----------



## By-Tor (13. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner und Gufi.


----------



## pikehunter (13. Dezember 2022)

Gufi und den guten alten Twister, welcher immer noch gut funktioniert!


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2022)

Den einen Lieblingsköder gibt es nicht, das kommt immer drauf an wo und auf was.
Da kann ich mich unmöglich festlegen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Nikesd (13. Dezember 2022)

Auf Zander mit Gummis von LK. Die gehen immer


----------



## Aalbändiger (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinner und Woppler


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (13. Dezember 2022)

Ohne Schnick-Schnack mit dem ganz einfachen Spinner Silber oder Kupfer


----------



## burlikomm (13. Dezember 2022)

Spinne rund Blinker


----------



## Nuesse (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag die Sandra


----------



## sanda (13. Dezember 2022)

Kommt natürlich auf den Zielfisch an. 
Bei Barsch gerne mit Spinner, Jigspinner, Zocker, Gummi oder kleine Wobbler.
Bei Hecht eher mit großen Gummifischen und Jerkbaits.
Bei Zander hauptsächlich mit Gummifisch oder auch Wobbler.


----------



## NR.9 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich setze mein lebenlang schon auf Rapala Wobbler und wurde selten enttäuscht. An der Ostsee ist es der gute alte Hansen Flash.


----------



## Ingenieux (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich fange tatsächlich mit dem ganz klassischen Spinner am besten.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (14. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
Astacus74 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bitte sende Deine Adresse per PN


----------



## Ron73 (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Astacus74


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Astacus74 !


----------



## Blueser (14. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Astacus74


----------



## Kehrinho (14. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Astacus74


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

Von mir auch ein Glückwunsch Astacus74


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Gratuliere dir Astacus74


----------



## rustaweli (14. Dezember 2022)

Super Astacus74 , viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Astacus74 !


----------



## STRULIK (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Astacus 74


----------



## Vanner (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Dezember 2022)

nu hau aber derbe was raus damit


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch, Astacus 74 auch von mir!


----------



## bic zip (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, Astacus


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Dezember 2022)

Frank nicht das du jetzt dem Ükel untreu wirst.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Astacus74 !


----------



## silverfish (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch ! Lass jucken Kumpel !


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Slappy (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein bester


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2022)

Lasst uns schütteln die Hände. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Frank freut mich für dich


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Astacus74 .


----------



## litzbarski (15. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, mein Lieblingsköder ist ein 3 silberner Mepps

Andre


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Männers die Köder sind angekommen und machen wie ich finde einen guten Eindruck mal sehen ob ich dies jahr noch mit den loskomme. 

Hier ein paar Bilder
















Nach dem auspacken und einsortieren in meine neue Box (Wichtelgeschenk) und ausführlicher Begutachtung muß ich sagen die könnten den ein oder anderen Fisch ans Band zaubern

Hier in der neuen Box plus die 6 Wichtelgummifische (Motoroil und Gelb)






Das einzige was mich persöhnlich ein wenig gegen den Strich geht ist dieser ganze Verpackungsmüll muß das wirklich in diesem Umfang sein reicht nicht weniger???






Aber gut ich feu mich trotzdem über meinen Gewinn


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo Männers die Köder sind angekommen und machen wie ich finde einen guten Eindruck mal sehen ob ich dies jahr noch mit den loskomme.
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder
> 
> ...


Na denn mal viel Glück und Petri .


----------

